# Winter Olympics - Anyone enjoying it as much as I am?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We've been watching the Olympics every night at our house. We had a party the night of the opening ceremonies - served up canadian bacon pizza and fries with gravy. MMMMMMM. And we've watched it every night. 

I really couldn't care two boots full of spit about any of the athletes personally, but I do enjoy watching the best in the world compete at something. And none of it is anything I'd watch outside of the olympics - but I am enjoying it all. 

Highlights so far - 
Snowboarding half pipe - The American kid, Shaun White (I think that's his name) that won the gold medal is so much better than any of the other competitors - it was amazing to watch him in his craft. Wow. 

Snowboard-Cross Racing - If you haven't seen this, it is worth watching. Essentially, four guys race down a slolom course at the same time on snowboards. There are several jumps, banked turns, all sorts of stuff along the way. And the riders can and do take out the other competitors. Think of it as roller derby on snowboards. I can't even tell you who won, but it is pretty cool to watch. 

Short Track speed skating - this is another crash 'em up sport that is just great entertainment. And that American kid - the one that won a bunch of medals in the Salt Lake games in 2002 - the one with the soul patch - he is really good at it. Another definate must watch - just for the entertainment of it all. And I love it when the frenchies get wiped out. 

We are loving the Olympics. We loved it when they were in Utah and took in as much as we could at the time. And 10 minutes after they are over, I won't care again for another four years.

Anybody else watching?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We are watching as a family as well, like the speed skating, bobsledding, hockey, snowboarding but can't stand the figure skating. Fun to watch the USA dominate in the medal count.. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

been watching it.Just have not seen any of the hockey games.I can do with out the figger skating.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love it, but that figure skating is not sport. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't like the Summer Olympics, and I like the Winter Olympics even less. My wife and kids love them, so they are always on at my house. -O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice to see the USA interfacing with Iran and Korea without thermo-nuclear weapons.  

I am disappointed my home-town favorites, the Jamaican Bobsled team, didn't make the cut for this Winter Olympics. (The Jamaican Bobsled team's headquarters is in Evanston, true story)

I watched the curling last night with much delight. It's just shuffleboard without the Budweiser.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

We've been watching them every night. I leave during any event that's judged and come back during any event where we know who the winner is without the Czech judge telling us. My wife watches it all, but she LOVES that figure skating beauty pageant. :roll:



> We've been watching the Olympics every night at our house. We had a party the night of the opening ceremonies - served up canadian bacon pizza and fries with gravy. MMMMMMM. And we've watched it every night.


Funny story- I went to Canada once and tried to order a pizza with Canadian bacon as a topping. The guy looked at me funny and said, "You mean bacon?"
I said, "No, not bacon. Canadian bacon. It's like ham."
He said, "So do you want bacon or ham on the pizza?"
"You don't have Canadian bacon here?"
"We have bacon. I have no idea if the pig was from Canada."
"I'd like ham, please."
" :roll: Thank God."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> We've been watching them every night. I leave during any event that's judged and come back during any event where we know who the winner is without the Czech judge telling us. My wife watches it all, but she LOVES that figure skating beauty pageant. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-_O- :rotfl: -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I don't like the Summer Olympics, and I like the Winter Olympics even less. My wife and kids love them, so they are always on at my house. -O,-


'

Why don't you like the Olympics? I'm not the biggest fan of many Olympic sports. However, I still think it's cool to watch athletes who are the best at their sport compete against each other while representing their country. For most of these athletes and their sports, the only time they get any recognition is during the Olympics. I think it's cool to be able to cheer for something every other year besides the "usual" sports that are televised. Personally, I enjoy watching almost any sport you can think of.



wyogoob said:


> I watched the curling last night with much delight. It's just shuffleboard without the Budweiser.


I love watching curling. Did you see the Denmark vs. U.S. women's matchup? I actually found myself cheering for Denmark and was happy to see them win. There are a couple of hot blondes on their squad.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Pro, if the Olympics were on Fox instead of NBC or MSNBC, would you watch it then? 

I wouldn't... 

:wink:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> I love watching curling. Did you see the Denmark vs. U.S. women's matchup? I actually found myself cheering for Denmark and was happy to see them win. There are a couple of hot blondes on their squad.


 I watched it while I was at the hospital with my wife. I still don't understand it much, but for some reason find myself addicted to watching it. 
I personally watch the Olympics mostly for Patriotism, I love seeing the USA win at everything. I do prefer the Summer over the Winter but enjoy both.
That Shaun White was amazing I couldn't even say what the tricks were let alone do them!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Hey Pro, if the Olympics were on Fox instead of NBC or MSNBC, would you watch it then?
> 
> I wouldn't...
> 
> :wink:


 -BaHa!- :mrgreen:


----------

